# wise punk



## raffavita

Hi again,


Sempre in "Teen Titans #21",

un supereroe (Speedy), che è vestito come Robin Hood (e spesso paragonato a lui), ha preso un ostaggio e gli ordina di parlare.

"How big is your organization?"

E l'ostaggio "Find it out yourself, *wise punk.*"

??

Punk nel senso di "ladruncolo"?

Il fumetto è degli anni Settanta.

Grazie a tutti!!


----------



## niklavjus

Potrebbe essere un insulto, ma non saprei come tradurre "wise".
Se "punk" significasse "da due soldi", "rovinato", ci starebbe con "wise"?


----------



## raffavita

Secondo me sì, perché sta facendo una citazione.

Penso che lo paragoni a Robin Hood, che era un ladro alquanto galantuomo...
Altrimenti non vedo cosa possa voler dire.

Sicuramente "Punk" non è "punk". Troppo anacronistico, e sopratutto non c'azzecca con il personaggio che è realmente vestito come Robin Hood.

Che dici?


----------



## Azazel81

Dunque...

cominciamo dalle origini della parola "punk". La parola "punk" veniva in passato usata per definire una persona come uno "stupido/cretino". Se non ricordo male, prima ancora che nascesse il movimento punk (musicale, ecc..) veniva usata proprio in questo senso. Un esempio è l'uso che ne fa Clint Eastwood in uno dei suoi più famosi film, in cui dice la frase "be careful what you wish for, punk".

In pratica il tizio sotto interrogatorio, sta prendendo in giro il supereroe dicendogli "scoprilo da solo, saggio cretino*", dove l'espressione che ho letteralmente tradotto potrebbe essere riadattata con "intelligentone".

Spero di aver aiutato e che la mia soluzione renda abbastanza l'idea.


----------



## raffavita

Sì, Azazel.
Direi proprio che è così.

Avevo trovato anche io questa definizione, ma non ero sicura che fosse così comune.

Grazie mille!!

Intelligentone mi piace.

Grazieeeee!


----------



## Azazel81

Di niente! E' un piacere essere utili


----------



## the Grim Reaper

Invece di "intelligentone" puoi fare una perifrasi tipo

"se sei così furbo" "visto che sei così bravo" qualcosa del genere.


----------



## rocamadour

Azazel81 said:


> dove l'espressione che ho letteralmente tradotto potrebbe essere riadattata con "intelligentone".



Sono d'accordo anch'io con Aza, ottima proposta. 
[In alternativa suggerisco anche "genio!" o "super-genio!"]


----------



## TimLA

Una piccola aggiunta per la cronica...

"Punk" in questo contesto indica "giovane criminale".
"Wise" è negativo come:
wise-ass
smart-ass
wise-acre
smart-alec

Ma non so come si può incollare tutti i concetti insieme.


----------



## rocamadour

TimLA said:


> Una piccola aggiunta per la cronaca...




Mmmmh...
Alla luce delle nuove informazioni forniteci da Tim (ciao Tim! ) mi sa che dobbiamo rivalutare il tutto!

EDIT: Tim, un dubbio: _wise_ è negativo ma in senso ironico (o semplicemente negativo e basta)?


----------



## Azazel81

TimLA said:


> Una piccola aggiunta per la cronica...
> 
> "Punk" in questo contesto indica "giovane criminale".
> "Wise" è negativo come:
> wise-ass
> smart-ass
> wise-acre
> smart-alec
> 
> Ma non so come si può incollare tutti i concetti insieme.


 
Hi Tim, I know that wise+adj is usually negative (especially with words like "punk"....) but do you think this is also the case?

I mean, I've found a lot of time "smart-ass" used in a kinda positive way, as almost opposed to "dumb-ass".

Here we have a kind of superhero kicking some criminal ass and being called "wise punk" by that same criminal... Of course he's not exactly being kind and polite to him, but I wouldn't say he's calling him a criminal.

What do you think?

Sounds to me more like some sort of C. Eastwood's quotation...


----------



## TimLA

rocamadour said:


> Mmmmh...
> Alla luce delle nuove informazioni forniteci da Tim (ciao Tim! ) mi sa che dobbiamo rivalutare il tutto!
> 
> EDIT: Tim, un dubbio: _wise_ è negativo ma in senso ironico (o semplicemente negativo e basta)?


 
Ciao!

In questo contesto "wise" *non* si riferisce a "saggio" o "intelligente" in qualsiasi modo.

Con lo stesso senso posso dire "wise-ass punk"!

Non abbiamo avuto un thread che riesco a trovare su
"wise-ass, smart-ass, wise-acre, smart-alec"
tutte le forme negative.


cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca, cronaca.
Non una malattia cron*i*ca!
Grazie e ciao!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Punk_ is how dirty Harry used to call the *thugs* he was going to shoot, not because they were stupid, but because they were criminals.


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Punk_ is how dirty Harry used to call the *thugs* he was going to shoot, not because they were stupid, but because they were criminals.


 
Exactly!
And it is usually used for people who are younger than the person saying the word - which applies in this case.

So a synonymous phrase would be:

"you wise-alec young criminal".

Now the question is, how to translate it the best (negative meaning, colloquial) in as few words as possibile.


----------



## raffavita

Ehmm. Scusate, ragazzi, mi sono un po' persa. 

Quindi "punk" è come pensavo "ladruncolo, teppista"?

Io ho queste traduzioni di "punk" sui miei vocabolari:

"teppista"
"ladruncolo".

Però "criminale" mi sembra di più.

Non ho capito se "wise" ha un significato di per sé o se serve solo a modificare "punk".
Quindi secondo voi non c'è nessun riferimento a Robin Hood?

Grazie!!!!


EDIT: non so. Ho l'impressione che "wise" invece NON sia negativo, ma in contrasto con "punk".
Perché nessun vocabolario riporta accezioni negative di "wise"?
Ho anche trovato per "punk"
mezzasega, tipo che non vale niente, mammalucco.

Perché escludereste il significato di "stupido"?


----------



## beauxyeux

TimLA said:


> Exactly!
> And it is usually used for people who are younger than the person saying the word - which applies in this case.
> 
> So a synonymous phrase would be:
> 
> "you wise-alec young criminal".
> 
> Now the question is, how to translate it the best (negative meaning, colloquial) in as few words as possibile.



Hi Tim, che ne pensi di fottuto teppistello? Troppo colorito?


----------



## raffavita

Teppistello da strapazzo?


----------



## beauxyeux

raffavita said:


> Teppistello da strapazzo?



Ciao Raffa!
Tu sai che tono tenere...


----------



## raffavita

Essendo un fumetto degli anni Sessanta, cerco di andarci piano con le parole.
E' molto più misurato dei nuovi fumetti.


Sempre che io abbia capito di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## TimLA

Chow!
Sicuramente non sono riuscito a darti una soluzione ottima in italiano,
ma forse con più esempi in  saremo risuciti a trovare le parole ottime.

Primo - "punk" - ci sono due interpretazioni di "punk" ma la second non ci entra qua.
In questo contesto, "punk" può avere una gamma di significati da
"troublemaker" - provocatore, fomentatore, agitatore, imbroglione
a
"murderer" - omicida
Tutti quanti da un agitatore ad un omicida sono "punks".
Solitamente la persona che chiama un altra persona "punk" è più vecchio.

Situazione: Venerdi sera, c'è un ragazzo di 15 anni che disegna con vernice a spray sulle parete di un palazzo a Roma, urla alle tre del mattino, vuole iniziare una lotta con qualsiasi altro ragazzo.
In inglese questo tipo è un classico "punk" - come si chiama in italiano?

"Wise" in questo contesto è breve per "wise-ass" "smart ass" -
Una persona che parla troppo, facendo "wise-cracks" (scherzi offensivi).
Come si chiama in italiano?


----------



## beauxyeux

Ciao qui c'è un po' di scelta
Mi piace molto "brutta carogna", che è colorito senza essere blasfemo...


----------



## raffavita

Come siamo arrivati a "brutta carogna"?
E' bello, ma non è completamente un'altra cosa?

Question: Tim, is "wise" to be taken as a defining adjective ???

I thought most of you were saying that wise was just accompanying "punk".

Instead, it has a real meaning, though negative.
It stands by itself, right??

Grazieeeeeeeee!


----------



## TimLA

raffavita said:


> Come siamo arrivati a "brutta carogna"?
> E' bello, ma non è completamente un'altra cosa?
> 
> Question: Tim, is "wise" to be taken as a defining adjective ???
> 
> I thought most of you were saying that wise was just accompanying "punk".
> 
> Instead, it has a real meaning, though negative.
> It stands by itself, right??
> 
> Grazieeeeeeeee!


 
"Wise" in this context is an adjective that describes the "punk".
But the "wise" is short for "wise-ass" - "smart alec"
wise punk!
smart alec troublemaker!
adjective and noun.


----------



## raffavita

Got it, eventually. 

"Teppista saccentone?"

Grazieeeeeeeee!


----------



## TimLA

Azazel81 said:


> Hi Tim,
> Hi!
> 
> I know that wise+adj is usually negative (especially with words like "punk"....) but do you think this is also the case?
> Absolutely!
> I mean, I've found a lot of time "smart-ass" used in a kinda positive way, as almost opposed to "dumb-ass".
> "Smart-ass" is almost always negative - it can be used ironically between friends.
> 
> Here we have a kind of superhero kicking some criminal ass and being called "wise punk" by that same criminal... Of course he's not exactly being kind and polite to him, but I wouldn't say he's calling him a criminal.
> 
> What do you think?
> I've seen the picture of the comic and it is an older guy on his back, with the younger guy holding him down. So the guy on the ground (older) is calling the younger guy a "punk" because he thinks he's a criminal-type, and "wise" because he is being a wise-ass punk.
> Obviously difficult to translate.
> 
> Sounds to me more like some sort of C. Eastwood's quotation...


----------



## raffavita

TimLA said:


> Chow!
> 
> Situazione: Venerdi sera, c'è un ragazzo di 15 anni che disegna con vernice a spray sulle parete di un palazzo a Roma, urla alle tre del mattino, vuole iniziare una lotta con qualsiasi altro ragazzo.
> In inglese questo tipo è un classico "punk" - come si chiama in italiano? Direi teppista.
> 
> "Wise" in questo contesto è breve per "wise-ass" "smart ass" -
> Una persona che parla troppo, facendo "wise-cracks" (scherzi offensivi).
> Come si chiama in italiano?



Direi saccentone, saputello.


----------



## niklavjus

Dato che wise può avere tutti quei significati, allora "sapientone da due soldi" - o qualcosa di simile - ci potrebbe stare.


----------



## Azazel81

Alright. Thanks Tim. I guess then I misunderstood the whole thing a little... I have to admit I didn't read the comic book.

PS: so when I hear someone say "smart-ass" in a good way to someone else, is usually kind of a joke, right?

PS2: I keep hearing in my head the same sentence that I heard once: "come on, man... you're such a smart-ass... you HAVE to find a way out".

Or also... two guys, quite "jealous", talking about another guy "God, I hate him... he's such a smart-ass".


----------



## raffavita

niklavjus said:


> Dato che wise può avere tutti quei significati, allora "sapientone da due soldi" - o qualcosa di simile - ci potrebbe stare.



Ciao Nik, e "punk" (teppista?)


----------



## niklavjus

raffavita said:


> Ciao Nik, e "punk" (teppista?)


Non saprei, è un'associazione, quella tra saggio e teppista, che non mi convince... non che le mie impressioni in fatto di inglese abbiano chissà quale rilevanza.


----------



## TimLA

Azazel81 said:


> Alright. Thanks Tim. I guess then I misunderstood the whole thing a little... I have to admit I didn't read the comic book.
> 
> PS: so when I hear someone say "smart-ass" in a good way to someone else, is usually kind of a joke, right?
> Yes, but rarely in "a good way".
> 
> PS2: I keep hearing in my head the same sentence that I heard once: "come on, man... you're such a smart-ass... you HAVE to find a way out".
> Yes, even in this case, "smart-ass" is a little negative, but OK among friends.
> If I said to a friend, "Ok, smart-ass, get us out of this problem!" - it's being said ironically.
> 
> Or also... two guys, quite "jealous", talking about another guy "God, I hate him... he's such a smart-ass".
> This is *clearly* negative.


 
Just think of a word or phrase in Italian (I don't know enough Italian to come up with one) that you would use to describe someone,
that is almost always negative, but 1% of the time you might use it "lovingly" with a friend -
and you've got something similar to "smart-ass" "smart-alec".


----------



## niklavjus

TimLA said:


> ... someone,
> that is almost always negative, but 1% of the time you might use it "lovingly" with a friend -
> and you've got something similar to "smart-ass" "smart-alec".


I'm not sure I get smart-x, just an hypothesis: furbacchione (?)


----------

